# setting up ssmtp..[solved]

## maverick6664

Hi,

  I am setting up ssmtp, but in vain.  It has no start script in /etc/init.d/.  How can I start it?  It's very easy to configure (just edit /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf), so I’d like to try, but in vain.   I just want to use it locally, so no complicated configuration required.

TIA!

----------

## Anarcho

AFAIK ssmtp only provides the sendmail binary and doesn't come with any smtp daemon.

----------

## maverick6664

Then, usually how is mail system working on Gentoo?

----------

## Anarcho

Install one of the MTAs: Postfix, Qmail, etc.

There are Howtos available: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml

I used to use Qmail for my mail servers but recently switched to postfix.

If you only want to send from inside and never want to receive anything on that server the setup might me much easier than in the documents above.

----------

## maverick6664

Thanks a lot!

----------

